# Manistee, Betsie, or Boardman?



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

FishKilla419 said:


> At least he deleted before it went on for days. I know how ya feel FS. In the sag bay forum knuckleheads get just as specific on the small walleye tribs around. Completely ruined my fav. spot in the last 2 years a spot I've been fishing with minimal pressure for over 10 years. A spot that I found by covering water and fishing day in and out for years. Now anyone can just jump on MS and a few clicks later their IN YOUR HOLE. I can't believe the Boardman is even on the list.
> Just talked to a buddy who lives there. 15 guys trying to fish that spot right now!!!:yikes::yikes::yikes::help::help:




I heard the same thing, word for word, except for the Boardman right where everyone was told to go from this thread!!! FIFTEEN guys yesterday morning all in that EXACT spot. Unbelievable....


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

It is comical to think there are any secret holes or runs on the Boardman, been fishing the exact same places since the 70's.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

bauerj8 said:


> Sorry guys. I am kind of new to the site and new to the Steel frenzy as well. I was just looking to see which river would offer me the best chance to land a few fish this weekend.



Hit them all! They are all very close to each other.

As for the Boardman getting taken off the list, I have never understood why it's was even on the list. You can only fish a 500 yards of river for salmon and there is maybe 6-8 holes that hold steelhead below union street dam during the winter. Posting on the Boardman is crazy. I have nailed the fish one day only to see a post on this site when I get home. The next day I was fishing shoulder to shoulder. Word of mouth?? I don't think so....


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I heard the same thing, word for word, except for the Boardman right where everyone was told to go from this thread!!! FIFTEEN guys yesterday morning all in that EXACT spot. Unbelievable....


that there's good fishing here at putmnan lake and the nearby rivers the campgroud will be full tomorrow? 

The bass and perch are bedding where the aerators are in at!


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Bloodrunner said:


> It is comical to think there are any secret holes or runs on the Boardman, been fishing the exact same places since the 70's.


 
I agree. I am very new to steal head fishing and new to the area. It didn&#8217;t take me long to find where the fish are in the river as it is such a small stretch to fish. There might be some spots that people don't know about, but probably not many. As for people saying there were fifteen guys fishing the mentioned spot, not sure when they were there but I was in that area Friday morning and there was no one there. Came back after an appointment around 11:00 and there was only one guy there. Maybe they were there later in the day or Saturday? That entire area is popular because of its accessibility and the fact that fish get stacked up there. I understand that it should not be mentioned where the fish are, but that spot is always going to be full of fish and people. It&#8217;s like getting mad at someone for posting that they seen a lot of fish at tippy dam.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

kwcharne said:


> Its like getting mad at someone for posting that they seen a lot of fish at tippy dam.[/FONT][/COLOR]


I don't think it is anywhere even remotely close to that comparison.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> that there's good fishing here at putmnan lake and the nearby rivers the campgroud will be full tomorrow?
> 
> The bass and perch are bedding where the aerators are in at!


Bringing in the business! :lol:


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I don't think it is anywhere even remotely close to that comparison.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Bringing in the business! :lol:


Hey we had more campers this weekend than we did all of last april combined so I"m assuming that's good.

This place was ( key word "was") a dump, the county and township are still fighting with us over a new sign (and blocking our old sign) so nobody knows about our massive clean up and upgrades 

In short we have one sweet place... all of our customers agree, and most folks don't even know we are here!! 

We are the best kept secret and I'm hoping some day we aren't a total secret!! One year at at time kinda deal... 90 sites spread out over a mile of roads in the woods with all new power and electric and twice the number of crappers I'm required... In the middle of the nations finest trout fishing with our own lake with boats for the customers for the lazy days fishing on the lake.


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Had a little success this weekend. I had to stay on the Grand because my buddy that was going to ride north with me got called into work.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

my bro got 4 on the Betsie this past weekend


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice Job BauerJ, looks like you made a good decision


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

bauerj8 said:


> Sorry guys. I am kind of new to the site and new to the Steel frenzy as well. I was just looking to see which river would offer me the best chance to land a few fish this weekend.



how new?

We can help you along (members of this forum and other select individuals that enjoy teaching)... The key is teaching, not just planting you on a hole.

Without giving up somebody else's honey hole.

We mostly teach folks what to look for.

Learned that from my uncle years ago when I said "hey Uncle $*$*$*$, can you show me how to hammer the fish on Lake MI" his response: "Not a chance, you'll do just like I did, go out there and figure it out" After that he'd bring me a laker now and then to tease me until i figured it out. But by having had learned the hard way. Guess what.. I don't need somebody's hole when mine is dry.. I learned how to find them again and again.


----------

